# Trailer Wiring



## hoghunter17 (Mar 16, 2014)

I believe that I have blown a fuse within the car that I tow my boat with and am looking to find a plug that is similar to this one, but have had no luck. It is a 5-pin female connector (the black cord) to connect with the trailer, with what looks like a fuse box in the middle of the wiring and then a white connector plug that plugs into the vehicles lights. 

Does anyone have an insight on where I could pick up this type of connection cord?


----------



## HOUSE (Mar 16, 2014)

I swear I have one of those sitting out in my garage, let me go check. I think I bought it at U-haul and got home and it was the wrong kind.


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks like a converter.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not sure just what piece your looking for? Can you put a circle around it or an arrow pointing to it.


----------



## hoghunter17 (Mar 16, 2014)

That is all one piece which is the weird thing, I haven't seen other connections that have that black box (or converter in the middle of the wiring). The white part is a plug that plugs into a the lights in the back of the SUV, then I am assuming that black box holds the fuses? and I plug that into my trailer light hook-up. I can completely take that whole piece out just by unplugging it from the back lights. 

Reason I need a new one is because I believe a fuse has been blown in the car and I think I need a fresh connection piece? Could be going in the wrong direction, just looking for some insight.

I have tried to search for something similar online with no results. Just curious if anyone has had any knowledge on it. Thank you for the replies, it is much appreciated!


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 16, 2014)

Normally you need a converter when the tow vehicle has seperate brake and turn signals. The converter changes it to stop, tail and turn all in one light. Cheap ones can go bad. Look for tow master or Hopkins converters. They are made with better quality.


----------

